# My size vs Trek frame size!



## Maculosa (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy the Trek FX 7.5 (not chosen yet between the Trek Fx 7.5 or the Giant FCR 2).

But i have a question about the Size of the Trek frames.

I'm 5'-9 1/2" and i have a 31.5" Inseam, i road tested the Trek 7.5 in the 17.5" and the 20".

The 17.5" look a too small for me but the 20" is borderline, feel a bit too large.. i think the best should in 19" (don't exist)... the saleman told me i should get the 20" since the bike is longer and i have a better position on it.

Is 20" too large for 31.5" inseam ?

Thanks


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Maculosa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to buy the Trek FX 7.5 (not chosen yet between the Trek Fx 7.5 or the Giant FCR 2).
> 
> ...


You probably won't get much of a response here since this forum, and for the most part, this entire website, is about road bikes (i.e., drop handle bar bikes that you see people racing around in the Tour de France). The 7.5 is a comfort bike, and the fit and geometry standards that people use for a road bike don't apply to the comfort/hybrid bike. Given your dimensions, you seem to be either a 17.5 and 20 in frame. When you say the 20 in is too large, what do you mean---you mean reaching over to the handlebar is too much of a stretch. If that is the case, ask them to raise the handlebar a few cm, and see if that works, Also see if they can give you a shorter stem. Then with those adjustments, have them put you put back for a test ride. If you feel too stretched out, then the bike has a top tube too long for you. Top tube length is the more important than seat tube length. At 31.5 in. inseam length you have plenty of room to clear either a 17 or 20 inch bike when straddling either. Top tube length is more important because you don't want your upper weight supported by your arms and shoulders, which is want happens when the bike is too long for you. That will strain and injure your shoulders and arms in the long run. Since you are riding in an upright position (by virtue of upright handlebars on the bike) you want to be riding comfortabling with nearly all of body weight in your core, which is basically right above the saddle.


----------

